# Australian Citizenship



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi All,

I would like to know regarding Citizenship and PR whether one is allowed to leave Australia if he has applied for his Citizenship?

Also, how long does it take to be allocated a citizenship test date and then what is the process after that? 

So according to my understanding, you have to apply for Citizenship and then you wait for the citizenship test date and then you have to wait for the citizenship day ceremony? Also, during this process are you classified as a PR or under the bridging visa?


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

citylan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to know regarding Citizenship and PR whether one is allowed to leave Australia if he has applied for his Citizenship?
> 
> ...



*Hello citylan,*

*More info below*

Australian Citizenship
Permanent Residents - After 1 July 2007

If you obtain your permanent residence after 1 July 2007, you will need to meet the following requirements to become an Australian citizen:

You have lived lawfully in Australia for at least 4 years; and
You have lived in Australia for at least 12 months as a permanent resident

Note that if you have spent more than 12 months in the last 4 years outside Australia or 3 months in the last 12 outside Australia, you will no longer meet the residence requirements for citizenship.

It's also important to realise that only 12 months of residence as a permannent resident is required. As a result, you can count up to 3 years of residence in Australia as a temporary residence towards the citizenship requriements. 

For example, if you have spent several years in Australia on a student or 457 visa, this can be counted towards the 4 year residence requirement.

Note that you do not automatically qualify for Australian citizenship in this way, you must make an application for citizenship. 

*More info on the Application process for Australian citizenship here*

Australian Citizenship – Application process for Australian citizenship

*The time it takes to apply for and be granted Australian citizenship varies. The Client Service Charter provides details on the service standard for processing an application for Australian citizenship.*

http://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/standards/

*If you travel outside Australia before your ceremony you will be travelling as a permanent resident on your current passport. See further information about travelling before your citizenship ceremony.
*
http://www.citizenship.gov.au/ceremonies/attending_ceremony


*See more information about citizenship and travel*

http://www.citizenship.gov.au/current/travel/

Hope this information helps.

*All the best with your application. 

Cheers

Icriding *


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

citylan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to know regarding Citizenship and PR whether one is allowed to leave Australia if he has applied for his Citizenship?
> 
> ...


1. Yes you can leave while your application is pending but you must be onshore to be granted citizenship.

2. Usually within a couple months, they'll send you a notice to come in for an interview and to take the test. After you've taken the test and passed, you'll be "granted" citizenship pending your attendance at a citizenship ceremony. These are held by your local council at prescribed dates, usually every three months or so (maybe less frequently at smaller councils). You'll have to wait until the next available ceremony and then attend. Then you'll take the oath and become a citizen.

3. You're a PR until you take the oath and become a citizen.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> 1. Yes you can leave while your application is pending but you must be onshore to be granted citizenship.
> 
> 2. Usually within a couple months, they'll send you a notice to come in for an interview and to take the test. After you've taken the test and passed, you'll be "granted" citizenship pending your attendance at a citizenship ceremony. These are held by your local council at prescribed dates, usually every three months or so (maybe less frequently at smaller councils). You'll have to wait until the next available ceremony and then attend. Then you'll take the oath and become a citizen.
> 
> 3. You're a PR until you take the oath and become a citizen.


Thanks. So regarding the citizenship requirement, would like to know when I lodge my citizenship and have completed the citizenship requirement and then leave after submitting my application would it be counted as per the 3months stay as a PR? also, would it delay my application if i leave Australia ie they can see I have left Australia after submitting. can I do the citizenship test onshore if i submitted my application onshore?


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

I dont think this is true, I believe you can take the test in Australia and then leave country and attend oath ceremony overseas in nearest Australian Embassy. 

Also, if you are eligible, you can take test and oath in nearest embassy abroad as well. 

See Australia embassy in DC webpage about this : DIAC_CitConferralandTest - Embassy of Australia




ozbound12 said:


> 1. Yes you can leave while your application is pending but you must be onshore to be granted citizenship.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> I dont think this is true, I believe you can take the test in Australia and then leave country and attend oath ceremony overseas in nearest Australian Embassy.
> 
> Also, if you are eligible, you can take test and oath in nearest embassy abroad as well.
> 
> See Australia embassy in DC webpage about this : DIAC_CitConferralandTest - Embassy of Australia


Sorry but no. Those citizenship ceremonies are only for people who are living overseas but perhaps working for an Australian company or partnered to an Australian citizen and in which case those years overseas would count towards the residency requirement. That would NOT apply in the OP's case.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> Sorry but no. Those citizenship ceremonies are only for people who are living overseas but perhaps working for an Australian company or partnered to an Australian citizen and in which case those years overseas would count towards the residency requirement. That would NOT apply in the OP's case.


Thanks. So regarding the citizenship requirement, would like to know when I lodge my citizenship and have completed the citizenship requirement and then leave after submitting my application would it be counted as per the 3months stay as a PR? also, would it delay my application if i leave Australia ie they can see I have left Australia after submitting. can I do the citizenship test onshore if i submitted my application onshore?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

Agree, its not for those who decide they fancy a trip home but applied onshore. It is for those who applied from overseas in that high commission. Usually using discretions for residence etc due to the nature of their work or being with their Australian partner, something I will probably end up doing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

citylan said:


> Thanks. So regarding the citizenship requirement, would like to know when I lodge my citizenship and have completed the citizenship requirement and then leave after submitting my application would it be counted as per the 3months stay as a PR? also, would it delay my application if i leave Australia ie they can see I have left Australia after submitting. can I do the citizenship test onshore if i submitted my application onshore?


 You can leave, it doesnt matter but you must be back to do the ceremony so dont plan on a 6 month visit to your folks.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

So would it delay my citizenship ceremony in that way if i leave Australia for 1-2months?

Also, would it impact on the staying for 1 year as a PR with only 90days allowed to stay outside Australia requirement after I submit my application for citizenship or would the back counter for 90days still be on?


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

@shel - I saw that Parramatta council organises citizenship ceremony once a month. So would it be wise to say that one can get Citizenship certificate before 6months? around 4months maybe would it be realistic?


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Hello, Thanks for the reply. Can you provide any reference/link to this rule? I am asking because we are in same situation and my spouse is going to sit in the test in Australia and oath in DC. We have checked with the DC embassy and reply is that we can do that. I am not Australian Citizen and not working with Australian company. I dont think they would suggest something not possible. 



ozbound12 said:


> Sorry but no. Those citizenship ceremonies are only for people who are living overseas but perhaps working for an Australian company or partnered to an Australian citizen and in which case those years overseas would count towards the residency requirement. That would NOT apply in the OP's case.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

No not at all because you have already qualified. It would only matter if you didnt make the ceremony and had to apply again.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Are you replying to me? I did not quite get this reply. 



_shel said:


> No not at all because you have already qualified. It would only matter if you didnt make the ceremony and had to apply again.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

citylan said:


> @shel - I saw that Parramatta council organises citizenship ceremony once a month. So would it be wise to say that one can get Citizenship certificate before 6months? around 4months maybe would it be realistic?


 4 months is a possibility but Parramatta is not a small council really and there may be some waiting list to attend the ceremony. Might be best to contact them and ask how long they think you might be waiting. 

I love Parramatta, my in laws live in westmead right by the park


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> Hello, Thanks for the reply. Can you provide any reference/link to this rule? I am asking because we are in same situation and my spouse is going to sit in the test in Australia and oath in DC. We have checked with the DC embassy and reply is that we can do that. I am not Australian Citizen and not working with Australian company. I dont think they would suggest something not possible.


How is your spouse meeting the residency requirement though?


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

By residing in Australia. 



ozbound12 said:


> How is your spouse meeting the residency requirement though?


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

So would it delay my citizenship ceremony in that way if i leave Australia for 1-2months?

Also, would it impact on the staying for 1 year as a PR with only 90days allowed to stay outside Australia requirement after I submit my application for citizenship or would the back counter for 90days still be on?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> By residing in Australia.


Huh? I thought you just said you were in the States. Anyway, I don't know. Check with the embassy.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

citylan said:


> So would it delay my citizenship ceremony in that way if i leave Australia for 1-2months?
> 
> Also, would it impact on the staying for 1 year as a PR with only 90days allowed to stay outside Australia requirement after I submit my application for citizenship or would the back counter for 90days still be on?


You already asked this and shel already responded.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

I am in States but my spouse is in Australia at the moment. planning to take test there and then not wait there for the ceremony for 3-6 more months there, taking the ceremony in DC embassy. 



ozbound12 said:


> Huh? I thought you just said you were in the States. Anyway, I don't know. Check with the embassy.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

tara.jatt said:


> I am in States but my spouse is in Australia at the moment. planning to take test there and then not wait there for the ceremony for 3-6 more months there, taking the ceremony in DC embassy.


Hi 

How did you go with ceremony in DC ?

Your partner was able to take Oath outside Australia ?

I am heading to sort of same situation 

Thanks


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

We are still not there yet. Will be able to update once Citizenship is approved.



EE-India said:


> Hi
> 
> How did you go with ceremony in DC ?
> 
> ...


----------



## malsonchane (May 10, 2014)

*About Australian citizenship*

As per my knowledge one can stay in Australian and wait for the test date and ceremony. The important step in your citizenship process is passing the test, the candidate has to score 75% to pass the test. For passing the test you should need to read the official resource book and take as many as practice sessions from online websites; i will recommend few online websites for you which are citizenship.gov.au/learn/cit_test/practice/ and theaustraliantest.com.


----------



## exotichead (Apr 29, 2014)

HI tara

i am in similar boat and my spouse has passed the test and waiting for ceremony. She will be travelling to usa on her indian passport using dependent visa . once ceremony date is confirmed , she will be travelling to australia , attend the ceremony and get her passport and travel back to USA. But for to travel back to usa , does she have to apply for new dependent visa using her Australian passport or she can still come to the country using her indian passport which already has the dependent visa for usa . And how long before you surrender your indian passport after you receive your australian passport .
thanks


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

If US visa on her Indian passport is still valid then she can just use that visa to enter USA. One thing she should do is to request Immigration Officer at port of entry, to stamp her Australian passport for entry stamp. This is because if the stamp is on Indian passport after getting Australian Citizenship, It will be considered that she used Indian passport even after acquiring other Citizenship. Thus, she will have to pay fine (250 per travel i believe) while renouncing Indian Citizenship. 

It is considered as "misuse" of Indian passport if you travel on it after getting another citizenship.



exotichead said:


> But for to travel back to usa , does she have to apply for new dependent visa using her Australian passport or she can still come to the country using her indian passport which already has the dependent visa for usa . And how long before you surrender your indian passport after you receive your australian passport .
> thanks


From BLS website :

"INDIAN passport must be surrendered within 90 days of foreign naturalization even if the foreign passport is obtained later. It is illegal to travel on Indian passport after obtaining foreign naturalization."

(BLS used to handle Indian passport/visa services for Indian Embassies in USA, they will be replaced by Cox and Kings from 21st May) 


exotichead said:


> And how long before you surrender your indian passport after you receive your australian passport .
> thanks


----------



## moro (Nov 23, 2014)

*Any Update?*



tara.jatt said:


> We are still not there yet. Will be able to update once Citizenship is approved.


Hi Tara.Jatt,
any update on your situation yet?
Was it possible to sit the ceremony overseas in DC after taking the test in AU?
Thanks


----------



## prathapkb (Jun 12, 2013)

any one know how long is the current waiting time for test appointment after submitting the applicaition in melbourne( online).


----------



## fallenangel (Nov 14, 2013)

Similar situation - just wondering, how did some of the people here manage to get the ceremony invite and apply for the passport when you weren't technically living here - did you continue to rent your property?

My partner and I are planning to travel after the test for a couple of months, return for the ceremony and then move. Not sure how and where I can get my ceremony invite and apply for passport when I will be giving up my rental property. No sense spending on rent.


----------



## charm3d (Jan 14, 2015)

citylan said:


> So would it delay my citizenship ceremony in that way if i leave Australia for 1-2months?
> 
> Also, would it impact on the staying for 1 year as a PR with only 90days allowed to stay outside Australia requirement after I submit my application for citizenship or would the back counter for 90days still be on?


Hi,

When you fill in the citizenship application form, you have to fill in a section that asks if you have plans to travel. You then put in dates. In this way, you are informing them that you will not be present on certain dates. You must be in Australia for your citizenship to be granted.

You can only apply after you have completed 1 year as a PR so if you are not a PR for one year yet then you are not eligible to apply for citizenship yet anyway.

Hope this helps.


----------



## abhinav12 (Aug 19, 2013)

Dear All,
Please advice i have received the below mail from Skilled migration WA,is it the NOC for moving to different state.

Please revert 

Thank you for providing additional information about why you want to leave Western Australia and your subsequent email.

If you move to another State or Territory, please continue to keep your contact details and email address up-to-date with Skilled Migration Western Australia, so that you can continue to participate in the post-arrival surveys by email to - [email protected].

Western Australia does not require you to meet additional conditions.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

abhinav12 said:


> Dear All,
> Please advice i have received the below mail from Skilled migration WA,is it the NOC for moving to different state.
> 
> Please revert
> ...



Did your request them to move to another state?


----------



## abhinav12 (Aug 19, 2013)

yes


----------



## jiser911 (Apr 5, 2012)

From the 19th I'll be able to apply for citizenship. However shortly after that I'll be going overseas for an extensive period of time, probably 3+ months. You also need to notify this in the application:

"In some circumstances your application cannot be approved if you are
outside Australia. It is important that you notify the department of any proposed travel
while your application is being processed."

When I talked to the immigration office they said that the application is set aside till you're back in Australia. I'm happy to have it delayed. However will my travel overseas after I apply count towards the minimum 3 month stay requirement whilst being on PR?


----------



## scotsman1000 (Aug 7, 2016)

*Permanent residency vs. citizenship question on application*

Hi,

This may be an obvious question but I am confused about some terminology.

Page 17 of the paper Australian citizenship application:

"List all countries where this child holds permanent residency"

My children live in the USA and have citizenship of Australia, UK and USA. Does this mean they also have "permanent residency" in these places, or that is a different concept altogether to citizenship?

"Has this child ever held citizenship of any country?" is also asked further down.

Can anyone help me? 

Thank you!


----------



## scotsman1000 (Aug 7, 2016)

Sorry posted in the wrong place!


----------

